# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  >  Карантин D8C89A012EFBA678C67A622BE084C385

## CyberHelper

Карантин успешно загружен.
MD5 карантина: D8C89A012EFBA678C67A622BE084C385 
Размер в байтах: 38779334

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

Анализ карантина успешно завершен
Результаты анализа доступны по ссылке
Краткая статистика:
Общее количество файлов:119, в том числе:
 безопасные:0
 вредоносные:0
 подозрительные:0

----------

